# Homemade Kilns?



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find more info on making a homemade kiln?

Also, looking for info on how pottery was fired back before techno kilns were in use.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Look for Raku.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.claystation.com/technical/firing/pit.html

http://www.elca.org/openaworld/leaders/activities/kiln.html


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Lots of ways to fire without an electric kiln...earliest was the "stack in the firepit and let it burn down" 

anagama kilns. Pit kiln. woodfire kiln. beehive kiln. check out some of the medievalist sites. Or the archeology sites about pottery making. some really excellent brick and/or pottery sites with kilns have been found recently.

One of the most simple ways to fire is to build a shallow mound of pots to be fired. build a mound of shavings, twigs, branches, etc. over the pots. set fire to the wood. cover with metal or bricks or fired broken pots. let it burn down. this is only good for LOW fire clay, however. you'll find some interesting pots inside


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Great info, thanks everyone. It is rather easy to find some of the information now that I've some key terms to search for. 

Pitfiring looks really neat but the amount of wood they seem to burn is *gasp*


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I've seen a Korean show were they built a hut (large enough to walk in) out of cinder blocks and mud. They then put all the pots, bowls, plates, etc in the hut on shelves (like cider block steps). Close the entrance with more cinder blocks and mud, leaving a small opening for the fire (like a fireplace). Then they start the fire and tend it for hours, feeding more wood. The next day, they tear down the entrance and remove the fired pieces.
There had to be some other hole or opening on the other side to create a hot fire, like a backdraft.
This was like a family business in the countryside of Korea. The real interesting part was they used clay from thier own land to make the pottery. It was neat watching them dig the clay up, wash it (to remove any soil) and then work the clay.


.


----------

